# Robocopy vs Teracopy



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

For copying a large amount of files from a hard drive, what should I use?

I would normally just use Teracopy. But someone on another thread mentioned it was pants? And suggested to use Robocopy instead?

I've never used Robocopy. Is it significantly faster?

How about reliability?

Are there any other options I would need to consider?

Thanks.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I use TeraCopy all the time and like it, so I have no idea why someone was saying it's pants. I've used it to move multiple GBs of data between servers, workstations, NAS devices, etc. and it's been rock-solid.


----------

